# amps eq up the wazoo



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

i need some advice

i have a 3 Crown XLI800 to drive 2 BIC 

Acoustech PL-28II Center SpeakerS ,2 

BIC Amercia Acoustech Platinum Series 

PL-89 tower speakers ,and 2 BIC America 

Venturi DV84 2-Way Tower Speakers at 

200watt do i need ART CLEANBoxPro 2 

would that help i have Rockville REQ231 

Dual Band graphic Equalizer connected 

inbetween the each amp from a onkyo 717
useing rca to xlr cables from the recevier from to the Equalizers an to the amps xlr to xlr 

an my audio singnal is low i have to set the onkyo 717 output per channel at 10+db an the volume at 55 an the amps volume at 70 to pound. id like to set them 50 an the 717 at 45 an not have the sound turn into a whisper but be load an clear
anyone have advice


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

We have no reference for your Onkyo volume settings, especially since the Crown has no numeric indicators. What is the scale range (i.e. from 0 to 100, or something like that)?

Do you hit “pound” at a higher setting on the Onkyo using the EQ and amp, compared to not having them?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

